
Ask HN: Mental Warm Ups to Start the Day - HalcyonicStorm
Usually when you exercise, you start off stretching and doing warmups before your actual workout.  What do you guys do to warm up your mind at the start of a workday or coding session?
======
dantheman0207
Meditation is the best thing for this. I also like to use a heart monitor to
measure my HRV when meditating - it gives me an idea of my physical & mental
performance today compared to my baseline.

A physical workout can also be good. Lifting weights (consistently!) makes a
difference long term in my mental performance, but the biggest difference for
me is going for a run. The runner's high is real, once you get to a place
where you're comfortable with the distance you're doing.

There's scientific research that keeping a journal has a positive effect on
your mood. Especially if you explicitly try to write about gratitude.

------
rjplatte
I do as many pushups as I can in one go, and solve my speedcube a few times.
Gets the blood flowing and the brain working.

------
badrabbit
Work out(physically).

------
tomwink
This is important to everyone.

